# Specialized Camber Grom



## Defender90 (May 27, 2010)

I saw that Specialized had a Camber Grom in their 2015 lineup that sported 24" wheels. Apparently it was designed so that you can slap on 26" wheels and remove the spacers in the fork as your child grows.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Sounds ace


----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

Defender90 said:


> Apparently it was designed so that you can slap on 26" wheels and remove the spacers in the fork as your child grows.


Yup that what it says on the website, damn nice bike.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## jamescbrennan (Dec 21, 2007)

Damn, that's the best kids bike I've seen yet (for the price). I'll need to see if they are bringing them to Australia. My son is almost big enough to upgrade to a 24". I was planning to do a small 26" frame with 24" wheels anyway. This Camber is perfect for what I was planning.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I think I'd like it better if it were a dedicated 24" bike. Those chainstays just look way out of proportion.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

*Transition Ripcord with 24" wheels*

I would also check out the Transition Ripcord with 24" wheels coming out in Feb 2015. Component specs look similar to that of the Specialized Camber Grom at a far lower price of $1500

Interbike 2014: Transition Ripcord 24" Kids Bike ? DIRT MERCHANT BIKES


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

+1 on the transition.... Norco is also coming out with fluid 4 24"; price range $1485

Top Three Finds - Interbike 2014 - Pinkbike


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> I think I'd like it better if it were a dedicated 24" bike. Those chainstays just look way out of proportion.


I agree, but the Transition looks to be the best executed with the shorter stays.

Problem I see is all of these bike likely weight 28 pounds or more since they are truing to hit a lower price. Likely heavy wheels and you know those forks are heavy! Good for riding downhill or at a bike park, I don't see them as viable all a rounder xc bikes. Good luck to a 50-80 pound kid riding hills.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

I would be curious to see how the Specialized handles. The Specialized has 420 mm chainstays (16.5 inches) while the Transition has 381mm chainstays (15 inches). Difference in wheelbase is 1066mm vs 1005mm so the 40mm difference in chainstay length is responsible for 2/3 of the difference in overall wheelbase length. I think Specialized's geometry for kids bikes generally have longer chainstays. I see that the Hotrock 24 XC Pro also has a 420mm chainstay (Specialized Bicycle Components). Though comparing smaller sized bikes, I've found that the Specialized Hotrock with 20" wheels does not handle as well as a Marin that also had 20" wheels with shorter chainstays and a shorter wheelbase. The Specialized was more stable and maybe "easier" to ride, but my son said that after he got used to riding the Marin, the greater agility of the Marin was better for cornering on singletrack and for doing wheelies.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, I'm sure my kid would think the Spec handles like a semi. 
Thing looks like it would be a bear to manual.


----------

